# printer not working under gentoo-cups

## beso_1717

the printer i'm using is working quite fine with suse-cups but doesn't work with the same ppd on gentoo-cups.

this is a strage thing.

whenever i try printing something i don't get no response from the printer and the print gives an error.

under the access_log i get this:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost - - [18/Aug/2007:23:43:37 +0200] "GET /ppd/Lexmark1020.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 7980 - -
> 
> localhost - - [18/Aug/2007:23:43:37 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 377 Get-Jobs successful-ok
> 
> localhost - - [18/Aug/2007:23:43:38 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok
> ...

 

i'm wondering if there's something wrng with the cups-get-default-client which gives an error.

the error_log instead gives this:

 *Quote:*   

> I [18/Aug/2007:23:42:33 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 6342) for job 17.
> 
> I [18/Aug/2007:23:42:33 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 6343) for job 17.
> 
> I [18/Aug/2007:23:42:33 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/parallel (PID 6344) for job 17.
> ...

 

and i continue to get the authorize error. 

the users are all allowed to use the printers and are added to the lpadmin group.

i don't know where is the misconfiguration.

----------

## lost-distance

I had exactly the same problem after an update a couple of days ago:

```
E [22/Aug/2007:10:28:20 +0100] PID 6964 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 1!
```

By increasing the LogLevel in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf I was able to see the problem:

```
D [22/Aug/2007:10:28:20 +0100] [Job 178] gs: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

In other words:

```
% ldd /usr/bin/gs

        ...

        libexpat.so.0 => not found

        ...
```

An update of expat had not updated ghostscript-esp.

The printer package dependencies are broken. Again.

So I emerged ghostscript-esp again and the printer was fixed.

----------

## beso_1717

after the expat upgrade i recompiled everything i needed to recompile, and recompiled again the ghostscript, but with no way of making that printer work.

after a some headache i've decided to go to a shop and buy another printer, an hp this time. the old printer (13 years old) needed also a cartridge change which would have cost me quite the amount spent on the new printer. so i had done a better thing buying the new printer and have relieved myself of some other headache.

as a conseil for someone who wants to buy a lexmark printer: DON'T BUY IT. SPEND SOME 10-20  MORE AND BUY A HP. IT'S 1000 TIMES BETTER AND IT ALMOST ALWAYS WORK WELL; THE CARTRIDGES COST LESS THAN THE LEXMARK ONES AND IT'S LINUX FRIENDLY HARDWARE, AS OPPOSED TO LEXMARK.

----------

